# Who is interested in my group buy - 88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elipsoid headlights for less than $... (more)



## Audios69 (Jan 11, 2002)

Less than $500 a set? I have worked out some details on the RS2 elipsoid lights which will end up costing between $400 and $500 for a set. Brand new, in box. Please email me so I can add your email to the group list. I plan on making the purchase in the next 2 weeks. Before March 15th.
More information will be available at my website: mofocoauto.com under RS2 bumper. I will be updating the site to include the RS2 light information tonight (March 1).
Pictures are going to be posted on the site of how they look at night, and how they look on the car.
My email is [email protected]
Put "RS2 headlights Vortex" in the subject line.








*Click on the link below to check them out. You can see what they look like at night.* 
Nick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://www.mofocoauto.com 
[Modified by Audios69, 9:12 PM 3-1-2002] 


[Modified by Audios69, 2:17 AM 3-2-2002]


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Who is interested in my group buy - 88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elipsoid headlights*

you got mail http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Who is interested in my group buy - 88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elipsoid headlights (MyAudiGoFast)*

You've got mail!








Are the turn signals integrated into the headlamp or will I need to get the RS2 bumper & lights?


----------



## Quattrophile (Jun 1, 2000)

*88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elipsoid headlights for less than $... (Audios69)*

Will these fit pre 92 US 80's and 90's? Yhe reason I ask is that pre 92 cars don't use the same hood/grill set up. You have them listed as fitting from 88 on. Thanks for your help.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: 88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elipsoid headlights for less than $... (Quattrophile)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Will these fit pre 92 US 80's and 90's? Yhe reason I ask is that pre 92 cars don't use the same hood/grill set up. You have them listed as fitting from 88 on. Thanks for your help. [HR][/HR]​Yes they will, however you will have an air gap of about .5" on the top part of the headlight and your stock grill because on the B3's your grille is rectangular.


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: 88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elipsoid headlights for less than $... (Quattrophile)*

they will fit onto pre 92 cars but there will be about a 1/2-3/4" gap between the headlight and grill because of the newer b4 hoods on those cars. 
some people work out a way to fill that gap lke this guy....if anyone knows whathe did, i want in on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: 88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elipsoid headlights for less than $... (MyAudiGoFast)*

Looks like he just filled in the gaps with some custom cut pieces of plastic.


----------



## Audios69 (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: 88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elipsoid headlights for less than $... (TabulaRasa)*

If you check out my site, mofocoauto.com, you can see the link where they show installation on the 88-92 models, and also the B4 hood conversion. Check it out!!!!!!!! If anyone has more pics on the lights, I would love to see them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: 88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elipsoid headlights for less than $... (Audios69)*

the link isnt working.....


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: 88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elipsoid headlights for less than $... (Audios69)*

Hmm.. Just checked up on things at Audiworld and one thing keeps sticking up in my mind: You can wire the parking lights to work as turn signals but they will blink fast?
How do you wire it up and do the lights work with the stock wiring harness? I definitely do not want an RS2 bumper.


----------



## Audios69 (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: 88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elipsoid headlights for less than $... (TabulaRasa)*

Rs2 bumper is down the line from now. But the link is below in my sig, and is updated.








We are working on figuring out the wiring alternatives right now. Blau sells the plug and play harness, but me and 2 other people are thinking about making our own, or have some sets made by someone, that won't cost as much as the ones from Blau ($149).


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: 88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elipsoid headlights for less than $... (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You can wire the parking lights to work as turn signals but they will blink fast? [HR][/HR]​i talked to a guy who did the lights and i dont remember what he hooked up as the blinker but he did say that they blinked fast..what he said could be done was route the blinker to the original signal realy or pick up a different relay to slow it down. either way i know something can be worked out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cause i definately dont want honda blinkers


----------



## Audios69 (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: 88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elipsoid headlights for less than $... (MyAudiGoFast)*

No doubt. I think there might be about 12 people interested now which might bring the price to $445 even. Not confirmed yet with everyone... Keep posted. I am making the deadline March 14th.
Nick


----------



## TRYNTRUEA2 (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: 88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elipsoid headlights for less than $... (Audios69)*

i have seen ellipsoids made specifically for 88-92 80-90series


----------



## Audios69 (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: 88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elipsoid headlights for less than $... (TRYNTRUEA2)*

Please post the link, Blau has them listed on the 88-92's, but they are actually same as the 93-95 lights.. if you can find the link or part numbers, thats a better option for people with 88-92's, but why would people go through the trouble to install $700 lights that don't exactly fit their car if there are ellipsoid lights for the 88-92 models??


----------



## TRYNTRUEA2 (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: 88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elipsoid headlights for less than $... (Audios69)*

i have the blau borshure and it has them pictured the ones that exactly fit 88-92's ,they prolly dont carry them anymore thats why everyonez using 93-95 lightz


----------



## Audios69 (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: 88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elipsoid headlights for less than $... (TRYNTRUEA2)*

There are euros for the 88-92, but none that are direct fit, There are euros for the 88-92 that are one piece that are direct fit!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eurospec Coupe (May 2, 2001)

*Re: Who is interested in my group buy*

You can count me in. I currently have tho one piece euros for my coupe. Iam going to put those on my sedan. Then do the hood conversion on my coupe with the rs lights. Can't wait.


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: Who is interested in my group buy (Eurospec Coupe)*

the guy at PGPerformance in BC, Canada has wired up these lights before and he told me today that he had them so they will not blink faster then average as everyone says...maybe you should call him at the 1-888 # on their site.


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Who is interested in my group buy (evilman69)*

damnit mannnn....why do you have to be doin this now when i am poor and dont even have my car???















lemme see what i can work out in the next couple weeks....
-b


----------



## Audios69 (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: Who is interested in my group buy (evilman69)*

I already talked to him. His offer was about $150 more per set, so I did not get back to him. I have actually had shops asking me why I was getting this stuff for wholesale prices. They are somewhat








He He!! Isn't the capitalist world greedy? I am just so fed up on high prices on Audi exterior parts that I decided to take things into my own hands, and look what happens? A set of oem rs2 lights: $386 a set $455 w/ shipping. A complete oem rs2 bumper with the foglights, and turnsignals and all bolt on mounting hardware: $1150 + shipping. Parts at these prices? Priceless.
To answer your question, I foudn the answer to getting the lights to blink normal. Its just add an inline capacitor/ transistor/ on of the two that you can get at radio shack.
NICK!!


----------



## Audios69 (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: Who is interested in my group buy - 88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elipsoid headlights for $455 (Audios69)*

Check out my site for cool pics. It is updated with the purchase info.
everything is going as planned.
I sent out 2 emails on march 11th 2002 to the group. If you have not received the emails, you are not on the list! so, email me asap if you still want to be added.
Nick
[email protected]


----------



## Mk3WhiteWolf (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: Who is interested in my group buy - 88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elipsoid headlights for $455 (Audios69)*

http://forums.audiworld.com/9080/msgs/114831.phtml


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Who is interested in my group buy - 88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elipsoid headlights for $455 (M3WhiteWolf)*

I just thought I should mention that this thread is absolutely ANCIENT and I don't believe he is currently offering a group buy. Also, a friend of mine was part of the last group buy and get 2 broken RS2 lights, if I remember correctly.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Who is interested in my group buy - 88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elips ... (Haiku Master)*

lol, old news travels slow, lol http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Who is interested in my group buy - 88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elips ... (Haiku Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haiku Master* »_ Also, a friend of mine was part of the last group buy and get 2 broken RS2 lights, if I remember correctly.

talkin about me?? mine wasnt even through him, but yeah, 2 broken lights, down time 4 more weeks....luckily the guy got on it and was very kind and helpful....


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Who is interested in my group buy - 88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elips ... (MyAudiGoFast)*

Nope, not talking about you! I didn't even know you had any trouble with the lights. A friend of mine in VT (not a vortex member) got 2 cracked headlights and it was a LOT of hassle to finally get the issue corrected. But that is neither here nor there. This thread needs to die!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Who is interested in my group buy - 88-95 Audi 90 RS2 elips ... (Haiku Master)*

This thread was just brought to my attention. Seeing as how it seems to already be over, the link doesn't work, and the Group Buy itself is over anyway, I'm going to close it down.


----------

